# Please delete



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 15, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Feb 15, 2018)

Mine went into production on the 2nd..


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 15, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Feb 15, 2018)

Yep.. the build was fun.. my wife says I need to build another because mine is full already. I built mine dual use for aging/curing so I have two cycle profiles... one down at 38* @ 65% humidity and the upper at 55*... these coolers aren't designed to push below 43* so I have stepped up to dealing with frost cycles on the coil since they don't come from the factory with defrosters. That won't be an issue for curing, just when I start pushing 60 day aging cycles. Looks like you have a nice build going...


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Feb 15, 2018)

not sure why the double post... stupid phone.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 15, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Feb 15, 2018)

I have an internal USB fan plugged into my UV-C light that runs full time and I cycle the compressor with the ink bird.. my humidity controller cycles the humidifier based on range and I also have a mist controller built in to the external humidifier that is piped into the chamber. The dew point is finicky at 38* temp and I can maintain control on the frost for a few days, but with no defroster I am debating adding heat Trace tape to the coil surface and cycling it on with the compressor off cycle on the ink bird.. the great thing is I have about $150 wrapped up into the whole setup so I will keep tweaking on the small issues to make it bullet proof.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 15, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Feb 15, 2018)

Mine sits in a corner of the dining room to show off the meat so it's fairly stable. When I tested the curing cycle at 55* I have no issues and everything runs dead nuts.. it's just when I drive it to 38* and try to keep 60-70% humidity.. the dew point calculator shows I am too close to dew point so I have to deal with the ice on the coils mounted internal to the back wall. That's why I built in all the range in mine.. I really think buying a defrost kit like what goes on the rear of automobile glass will be sufficient... But that adds a 12v source to the mix..


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 18, 2018)

Please delete


----------

